

MacBook owners reporting no sound after resuming from sleep on Mavericks - owenwil
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2013/11/02/macbook-owners-reporting-audio-sleep-mavericks/?fromcat=all

======
aroch

         Others are recommending resetting the PRAM but this can wipe the device if done incorrectly
    

Uh, what? Resetting your PRAM requires you to press and hold a key combo[1],
there is no key combo that would result in a device wipe

[1] [http://support.apple.com/kb/ph11243](http://support.apple.com/kb/ph11243)

~~~
owenwil
Check out the forums in the links - a couple of users reporting their entire
OS reset after doing it

------
rhhfla
Problem with sound preceded Mavericks

